# The new F 800 R joins the parallel twins from BMW Motorrad



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The new F 800 R is the latest in the line of characterful parallel twin-cylinder motorcycles from BMW Motorrad. Consistent development of its all-round qualities has ensured the dynamic roadster is ready to delight owners with its sporty performance, agile handling and even greater versatility - all wrapped up in a dynamic package.

Power is sourced, as before, from a liquid-cooled four-valve twin-cylinder engine with 798 cc displacement. With output increasing to 66 kW (90 hp) at 8,000 rpm (up from 64 kW (87 hp) at 8,000 rpm) and shorter ratios for first and second gear, the parallel twin offers even greater sprinting ability while retaining the impressive pulling power, instantaneous responses and low fuel consumption familiar from the predecessor model. Peak torque remains 86 Nm (63 lb-ft) at 5,800 rpm.

The engaging riding experience on board the F 800 R is further enhanced by new suspension components and optimised ergonomics. For example, an upside-down fork now takes care of front suspension duties, while a hydraulic double-disc brake with radial brake callipers provides fade-resistant stopping power. A new seat fixed lower down (at 790 mm instead of the previous 800 mm), combined with new handlebars and rider foot pegs, creates even better ergonomics for the rider.



The design of the F 800 R - which is also pitched at novice riders - also provides a visual showcase for that extra rider engagement. With its newly designed fairings, radiator shields, front mudguard and wheels, plus a new range of colours, the sporty roadster cuts an extremely dynamic figure. The now symmetrical main headlight also gives it a distinctive "face".

In keeping with the "Safety 360°" principle, the new F 800 R is fitted with ABS as standard. It can also be ordered with optional systems such as ASC (Automatic Stability Control) and ESA (Electronic Suspension Adjustment), ensuring it sets a new benchmark in the segment in terms of its safety performance and all-round qualities.

*The new features of the BMW F 800 R:*
• Higher output than its predecessor - 66 kW (90 hp) at 8,000 rpm (previously: 64 kW (87 hp) at 8,000 rpm).
• Modified ratios for first and second gear.
• New body features with an even more dynamic design.
• New colours.
• Symmetrical main headlight arrangement.
• Upside-down fork.
• Radial front brake callipers.
• Lighter wheels with dynamic design.
• Rider foot pegs.
• Seat height reduced to 790 mm (previously 800 mm).
• New tapered aluminium handlebars.
• ASC (Automatic Stability Control) - optional / special accessory.
• ESA (Electronic Suspension Adjustment) - optional.
• Output reduced to 35 kW (48 hp) - special accessory / optional.


----------

